# wood threading kit issues



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I recently purchased the wood threading kit from woodcraft (3/4"). I tried it today and found the results a little disturbing. I purchased a 3/4" oak dowel to practice on. 

The dowel was difficult to thread past 1"-1 1/2". I used BLO as the instructions indicated. I applied the oil and let it sit for approx 2 hrs. 

The threads were not smooth and there was chip out as well.

The tap worked well on the ash piece I used.

Has anyone used these before? Is oak not a good wood to use for this?

Thanks for any light you can shed on this?

Robert

Im thinking I should have purchased the Beall system. But it was considerably more expensive.


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

Oak is typically not the best choice for threading -- look for a denser, more close-grained wood, e.g., cherry, beech or similar.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

PPBART said:


> Oak is typically not the best choice for threading -- look for a denser, more close-grained wood, e.g., cherry, beech or similar.


+1. Also back it off often, every half turn or so, and remove chips.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I will prolly still return it and check out the beall system.


----------



## DannyBoy (Dec 5, 2011)

Oak i snot real good to use. Best luck with maple, but thread cutters are often not as smooth as you are expecting. I have not used the Beall system, but it has good reviews. I have found that it is important to set up the cutter for the right depth cut. Too shallow and you get more dust than threads and too deep, it binds up. Hope this helps.


----------



## FloridaJoe (Jan 30, 2014)

As stated by Dan, maple is one of the best. Any close-grained wood is good. I used orange tree wood to repair this croquet mallet. Here's the video in case you're interested in the whole process: http://youtu.be/GAcW4UbLiGU


----------

